# Printing On Canvas



## jppurdon (Jul 4, 2007)

HELP!!!

I'm printing on canvas for the first time with my DTG. Went to store and bought artist canvas that iss 100% cotton, picture and type are not coming out clear. Printed the same image on a t-shirt and looked great. Changed the setting to canvas and also tried setting on white cotton both looked really bad. Does anyone have any suggestion?


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Did you use an IRC (Inkjet Receptive Coating) on your canvas? This is necessary for the ink not to bleed and run. I have not tested the cotton canvi, but I have not heard great things about it. Try a traditional prestretched canvas, and buy some Killz 2 Waterbased Primer from your local hardware store. This works just as well as any IRC, but be SURE you get the white, waterbased Killz 2, not Killz.


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

Justin Walker said:


> Did you use an IRC (Inkjet Receptive Coating) on your canvas? This is necessary for the ink not to bleed and run. I have not tested the cotton canvi, but I have not heard great things about it. Try a traditional prestretched canvas, and buy some Killz 2 Waterbased Primer from your local hardware store. This works just as well as any IRC, but be SURE you get the white, waterbased Killz 2, not Killz.


The Ink Aid white matte- thin 10% with distilled water and apply two thin coats- this will get you a nice surface to print on.

Topcoat with a waterbased acrylic clear gloss or matte.

You might also have to brighten the image by about 25-40% to keep from oversaturating with ink. There are other ways to do that also.

Michele


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Ditto on the pre-treatment. You can use the DTG Non-Textile Pretreatment as well. I have had good success with using UV inhibiting clear coats for a post-treatment.

The reason that the images blurred is that most pre-stretched canvas' (canvi???) are coated with acrylic and intended for use with oil based paints - the pre-treatment takes care of that issue.

Happy Printing!


----------



## jppurdon (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks all, I'll give the pre-treatment a shot and let you know how it works


----------



## Plech (Dec 10, 2008)

Justin Walker said:


> Did you use an IRC (Inkjet Receptive Coating) on your canvas? This is necessary for the ink not to bleed and run. I have not tested the cotton canvi, but I have not heard great things about it. Try a traditional prestretched canvas, and buy some Killz 2 Waterbased Primer from your local hardware store. This works just as well as any IRC, but be SURE you get the white, waterbased Killz 2, not Killz.


The Killz 2 white primer is great! Thanks for the tip! I did half a picture with that and the other half with a standard IRC and there is a big difference.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

How about those already coated canvas fabrics used on wide format pigment and solvent printers, like some Sihl 
(SIHL, diatec group)
and 3P inkjet textile 
([media]http://www.3p-inktextiles.com/us/produkte/113.pdf[/media]) 
products? 
They could also be used on DTG and you can save some time if you don't have to do those manual pre-treatment.


----------



## CanExplorer (Apr 8, 2007)

I use Ink Aid and get excellent result.


----------



## Plech (Dec 10, 2008)

vctradingcubao said:


> How about those already coated canvas fabrics used on wide format pigment and solvent printers, like some Sihl
> (SIHL, diatec group)
> and 3P inkjet textile products?
> They could also be used on DTG and you can save some time if you don't have to do those manual pre-treatment.


Where do you buy the coated canvas? is there a web site?


----------

